# Buuny not pooping?...



## KrisNic (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey there..Im a farily new user of this site...but am fidning it quite resourseful....I have a pet bunny about 7 months a few weeks ago I had a problem he hadn't ate for a day..but later figured it was becasue he hit his head in the morning and probably didnt feel good....but anywyas the last couple days he just hasnt been pooping like regular...I fed him pineapple juice which I learned to do from a thread on here...and over the night last night he seemed to poop a little more...but he keeps eating and barely pooping....Ive been trying to get him out for excercise...and then feeding him the juice...Is this a good idea?...I also read something about Cepacol.....Im very unsure about this...Does anyone have any advice?....I work everyday and he has to be in his cage and am worried all day at work....

Thanks...


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

I'd get him to the vets if its been going on for more than a few days. Not worth taking any risks!


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi try syringing a little liquid paraffin into his mouth,you can get some from pet shops.Is he eating enough fibre? good quality hay?


----------



## swinnk8 (Feb 10, 2008)

I have 20 years rabbit experience and have come across similar problemslike this. 
Firstly,Get him to the vet to find out what the problem is. If his tummy is bloated and compacting and he is still eating you may need something stronger to stimulate his bowl,from the vet.
Keep up the pineapple juice in the meantime. I would not feed liquid parafin until you have seen the vet, as it is oily it will stop the pineapple juice doing the job as it will create a barrier between the two.
He may also need a probiotic to build up the bacteria in his gut. Ether protexin fron the vet which is sold in sachets, or Vetarx pro-c probiotic which supports tummy problems and is for unwell or older furries. i have used pro-c my self. You can get it from pets at home or the following link: 
Vetark Professional


----------

